# Pet



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

How do I get my pet to actually be a distinctive animal? I don't know what mine is...


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

teddy bear? koala?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

You can put it up for adoption and try again if you want a different pet. Otherwise, you've got a teddy bear.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll swap you.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll kill it for you. :wink:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

ArenaHomme said:


> I'll kill it for you. :wink:


She'd have to level it up first.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

kill mine
please


----------



## Ankit Dabda (Feb 24, 2009)

If you want a distinctive pet the you shoud go for a bear or monkey , i dont think anyone will be having them in home:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> I'll swap you.


ehhh....that's alright...I prefer a koala/bear to your...well...java the hut baby? What is that? haha


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

ArenaHomme said:


> I'll kill it for you. :wink:


haha oh no you won't!! That reminds me, who wants to hear something f-ed up? There are these Jr. High kiddies running around slitting dog's throats. Family dogs...from people's back yard in my town. Its like...initiation for a gang. It makes me incredibly sad.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That's terrible about the dogs! 

Shai Gar, if you get your Boosh up to Angela's level, she'll kick its ass. That's what she has mostly been training against lately. :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

poooor pets....:crying:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't WANT to level it. It's an annoying levelling feature.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there a way to make it so we can fight pets who are at very distant different levels, Lance? Can it be altered to allow that?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm guessing Lance is against the killing. I am also quite amused with Shai's pet problem roud:


----------

